# Cutting Prices Won't Save Windows Vista



## CadCrazy (Mar 15, 2008)

Microsoft's recent announcement of a price cut for Windows Vista illustrates the desperate position the company is in. By all reasonable accounts Vista has failed and Microsoft is desperately trying to prop it up and put some lipstick on a very nasty and very flawed pig. Unfortunately, it won't work.  Microsoft plans to cut prices is as confusing as its release of multiple version of the failed OS.   
In the United States, Microsoft will reduce prices for Windows Vista Ultimate, the company's top-end operating system, to $319 from $399 for the full version and cut the price for an "upgrade" version to $219 from $259 for consumers who already run Windows XP or another edition of Vista.           
It also cut prices for upgrade versions of Vista Home Premium, its mainstream product, to $129 from $159. The price cuts vary by country. 
In emerging markets, Microsoft will stop selling "upgrade" versions of Vista, because, for many customers, it will be the first purchase of a genuine copy of Windows. The company will instead sell Vista Home Premium and Home Basic, a stripped-down version, at the upgrade prices.


Read More
​


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 15, 2008)

100 million units of Windows Vista already sold in only 14 months. What more you want!!!

But I do agree that windows XP is biggest rival of windows vista. But situation going to change after vista SP1.


----------



## debsuvra (Mar 15, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> 100 million units of Windows Vista already sold in only 14 months. What more you want!!!
> 
> But I do agree that windows XP is biggest rival of windows vista. But situation going to change after vista SP1.



Me too agree that Vista is getting better after the release of SP1 as I experienced some performance increase with the SP1 RTM on my machine. Windows XP SP3 is coming after a great gap and it should have came before. Though XP was a great OS to work with and perhaps the most successful one too in the history.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 15, 2008)

Same old story repeated again, again and again in almost all threads. Stop it guys. Vista isn't a failure. It has surpassed expectation in sales.


----------



## iMav (Mar 15, 2008)

^^ welcome to *www.think-anti-MS.com/forum


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 15, 2008)

^  
 Guys vista sucks, but not its sales


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2008)

yawn, alas price cut is a welcome gesture


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 15, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> 100 million units of Windows Vista already sold in only 14 months. What more you want!!!
> 
> But I do agree that windows XP is biggest rival of windows vista. But situation going to change after vista SP1.



And main reason for it is OEM's selling their system with vista only.Give them choice and count the no. of units then . You should conduct a survey to find how many out of 100 millions actually using it right now 

Also Sp1 is mainly game centric.



iMav said:


> ^^ welcome to *www.think-anti-MS.com/forum



You better visit  www.FaceTheReality.com


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm not here to argue whether Vista is a failure or not

Microsoft dropped the prices pretty quickly didn't they. I wonder how all those who were the first to buy or upgrade are feeling. 

The position of customers who bought Vista Ready PCs is even worse; they must be feeling miserable. A class action suit has been filed only in the US, what about other countries?

And Intel, well, they should not have colluded with Microsoft on this Vista Ready thing.

At the end of the day, as said in the article, customers will take another hard look at windows and the alternatives. They will also realise there is an alternative to Intel processors, AMD and Cyrix.

It's good for competition, and finally customer will be king.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 15, 2008)

IMO, OEMs are not the only reason for sale of Vista. Even hardware manufacturers are. I've had a tuff time getting some hardware work in XP and hence had to go with Vista.


----------



## speedyguy (Mar 15, 2008)

wit vista they say...ts time 2 say good bye to 16bit app...so vista doesnt support it....wat if i wanna use....i bought lappy fr my coding purpose whr i needed dos but ts not supported....

blv it or not...saleof vista is backboned by xp only.....wit success of xp ppl thot vista is further improved version of xp from ms....i personally found 8 out of 10 ppl saying they done mistake by gettin vista....

it does hv benifits but wat sort.....

looks n appearance - get xp n vista theme

better details abt file transfer etc....agree...hope xp also has alternative

security...agree....better than xp but dun think ts safest.....m a net freak...already formatted my system 3 times in last 5mnths due 2 heavy intrusion of spywares...

now fr drawbacks-

it sells d system resources....my 1gb ram is alwez 60+ % consumed wit no work....

hv to run around places to get compatible programs....16 bit....forget it.....1 happening thing....since 16bit not supported so 2 get cpp coding i downloded borland for windows 300mb...it sed it need framework (some version) to b installed....i downloaded it 50 mb...it sed ts not supported by os....grrrrrrr!!!

slowwwwww.....

m soon planning 2 get rid of vista n go for xp n linux combo

Enjoy~!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 15, 2008)

I compare vista with phenom. both hopeless compared to competition.
hope to see next $indow$ look better.
I know for sure that phenom, with its architectural advantages, will become fine when B3 stepping, re-black edition launching, andsome manufacturing economics are taken care of.
But $indow$ is even architecturally bad.
M$ must do an apple and ditch Windows NT for Windows UT.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 15, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> And main reason for it is OEM's selling their system with vista only.


Because OEMs want to give best computing experience to their customers.


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 15, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> Because OEMs want to give best computing experience to their customers.



ROFL. Best computing Experience


----------



## praka123 (Mar 15, 2008)

HEHE!@ravi is joking.his posts are satire.he too hates vi$ta.


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 15, 2008)

Parkash you should give vista a try to get *best computing experience*. I can gift you free DVD if you want


----------



## casanova (Mar 15, 2008)

People just don't want to shift. What happened when Win XP had launched. People said its bad and were using Win 98. The same is happening with Win Vista. It will get its fair share.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 15, 2008)

casanova said:


> People just don't want to shift. What happened when Win XP had launched. People said its bad and were using Win 98. The same is happening with Win Vista. It will get its fair share.


101% true.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 15, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Microsoft dropped the prices pretty quickly didn't they.


 
It's been 1.5 years Vista was released, it is not quick to reduce prices.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 15, 2008)

Considering the way Microsoft has improved on its released Operating Systems. I wouldn't be surprised if they conjure something up to fix most of the problems in it. As I have said before XP before SP2 pretty much sucked. I don't expect anything different from Microsoft this time. But I'm pretty sure that out of  one hundred million alot of it got sold based on its brand strength rather than product quality . And if they don't get their act right the next product whatever it is going to be isn't going to sell like hot cakes in the market.


----------



## napster007 (Mar 15, 2008)

i agree that vista takes up a lot of system resources but the OS is ment for a bit high graded systems. The world will slowly shift to the new hardware and then everyone will be using vista. If you talk about stability ppl used to think that 98 was the most stable OS ever made(it is) but now xp has proved to be as stable. 

Time is what Vista needs. Give it some time


----------



## narangz (Mar 15, 2008)

I had decided not to post in OS related threads coz of wat goes on in them 

But this time I just couldn't resist. So here I go:



Gigacore said:


> ^
> Guys vista sucks, but not its sales



Vista doesn't suck  . I 've 1GB RAM, AMD 64 X2 3800+ & Nvidia 6150 onboard graphics. It runs fine. Never had a BSoD. Actually I forced a BSoD once with a really messed up driver. 



CadCrazy said:


> And main reason for it is OEM's selling their system with vista only.Give them choice and count the no. of units then . You should conduct a survey to find how many out of 100 millions actually using it right now
> Also Sp1 is mainly game centric.


OEM sales only? You forgot corporate sales! I myself removed Vista on my laptop & installed XP. But I came back to Vista. It's my primary OS on both laptop & desktop.

SP1 is not just for gamers! It fixes most of the issues like speed etc.



NucleusKore said:


> I'm not here to argue whether Vista is a failure or not
> 
> Microsoft dropped the prices pretty quickly didn't they. I wonder how all those who were the first to buy or upgrade are feeling.
> 
> The position of customers who bought Vista Ready PCs is even worse; they must be feeling miserable. A class action suit has been filed only in the US, what about other countries?



It was not that quick. It took more than a year to drop the prices. Take an example. You bought N95 in a week's time after it's release & after six months where's the price going?



infra_red_dude said:


> IMO, OEMs are not the only reason for sale of Vista. Even hardware manufacturers are. *I've had a tuff time getting some hardware work in XP and hence had to go with Vista.*



True. But I managed to find all the drivers for my hardware. XP ran fine. But I shifted back to Vista. IMO Vista is more stable. I never had to reset my computer with Vista running! 




speedyguy said:


> it does hv benifits but wat sort.....
> 
> looks n appearance - get xp n vista theme
> 
> ...


1. Vista is installed on my computer for the last six months, atleast. I never got infected! There's no virus, spyware or any kind of malware. I use Windows Defender+Windows Firewall+Norton Antivirus 2007. Vista runs fine with all these turned on on my above mentioned configuration.

2. Vista is not for computers of the Windows 98/Me era. It utilises RAM to the best. Memory is not wasted just to show it as free. You need to read about that to understand it  . I agree it requires atleast 1GB of RAM to run smoothly. 1GB of RAM(DDR 2-667) costs just 800-900 Bucks these days.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 15, 2008)

i dont think vista will go down... actually it way better.. many are hard coded... 

give few more months .. vista will beat XP...

xp .. is awesome no doubt .. but vista is better than xp.... in many ways...


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 15, 2008)

narangz said:


> IMO* Vista is more stable*. I never had to reset my computer with Vista running!



Lol


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 15, 2008)

^^^ y buddy???

even i hadnt had  restart ??


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 15, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Lol


U really need to have Vista experience. All vista user are well satisfied.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 15, 2008)

speedyguy said:


> wit vista they say...ts time 2 say good bye to 16bit app...so vista doesnt support it....wat if i wanna use....i bought lappy fr my coding purpose whr i needed dos but ts not supported....


 
Vista has full & proper support for 16bit apps.


> it sells d system resources....my 1gb ram is alwez 60+ % consumed wit no work....


 
Instead of sitting Idle, the RAM is being used for caching purpose.


----------



## narangz (Mar 15, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Lol



LOL at your LOL  



ravi_9793 said:


> U really need to have Vista experience. All vista user are well satisfied.



I guess he has already experienced the WOW!  But he wont admit it. FOSS rocks! Vista & MS sucks in every department


----------



## praka123 (Mar 15, 2008)

nobody have any problems with ethical issues associated with Vi$ta 
I mean THIS 
 Thing about THIS


----------



## narangz (Mar 15, 2008)

^^ You already posted a link about DRM in this thread


----------



## praka123 (Mar 15, 2008)

before attacking me for posting DRM+Vi$ta,u shouldve shared ur idea on the spreading of DRM by M$.


----------



## narangz (Mar 15, 2008)

^^Na. I don't attack anyone. I had anti DRM signature from the last 3-4 months. Changed it some days ago.
_Vaise bhi _ who wants DRM?

Rest In Pieces DRM 

BTW- MS didn't 'invent' it.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 15, 2008)

well, I have used vista RC1, and Vista Home Basic. And my experience with vista is very good. Well cant say about others.

And I am planing to buy Vista home premium  with my new system. Just need some budget.


----------



## Hackattack (Mar 15, 2008)

When Xp came out people were saying almost similar things like  98  is stable,  xp needs more ram, needs more hdd space (just over a gig compared to about 200MB for 98 ). Same thing is happening to vista.

I've been using vista ultimate for like 3months, no probs no bsod, so many old softwares ran without any prob. I think its better than xp, and I like the networking features, the windows card games looks cool. Though it's a little slow on my slow system, i have no complains, 

I think its a good thing people should move towards new things, and prices also are dropping like heaven nowadays, so who cares about hardware, the latest config now after a year is gonna look like PIII.

And why are some guys so upset about the vista hate thing, surely this is not the last OS by Microsoft. Lots of things are lying in the future.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 15, 2008)

I dunno why but I've never heard saying that Win98 is good while speaking bad about XP. Everywhere.. I mean everywhere ppl were happy about XP and wanted to ditch 98 due to crashes. Guess thats coz they already had tasted the stability of Win2K over which XP basically is built. I dunno why you guys keep saying that ppl hailed 98 when XP was launched. Or mebbe I was in Mars that time!!!


----------



## sakumar79 (Mar 15, 2008)

Actually, Anirudh, if I remember correctly, when XP came and upto SP2, many people preferred Win2k for stability and Win98 for simple home use... Home users found Win98 more home-friendly than Win2k and were willing to take the security risks involved (at that point it was not half as bad as it is today)

Arun


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 15, 2008)

^^^ Yeah Win2K, 98 whatever. But I've never heard people say 98 is/was more stable than XP when launched, as some people here keep saying all the time!!!!


----------



## debsuvra (Mar 15, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> U really need to have Vista experience. All vista user are well satisfied.



Rightly said and I am quite happy with Vista these days. After getting SP1 and installing it upon a new installation of Vista is just a smooth experience. I am now running even better with Vista SP1.

MS did a fantastic job with SP1. I also have Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon installer on my old PC and I do not hate linux. But I think it will need more improvement over times.


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 15, 2008)

Vista is surely more stable than XP. It just consumes too many resources. Apart from that, it's great. 

But I prefer XP, coz I prefer a speedy PC to a pretty one. 

@ narangz, if you use all those softwares on XP, then you won't get afflicted either.


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 15, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> ...As I have said before XP before SP2 pretty much sucked.......



I'll agree on this one. I bought my XP license only after SP2 OS came out.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 15, 2008)

> U really need to have Vista experience. All vista user are well satisfied.





> well, I have used vista RC1, and Vista Home Basic. And my experience with vista is very good. Well cant say about others.



Your second quote is correct. It may have been good for you , but it was horrible for me. Maybe later when they come out with another service pack I'll try it again. From what I hear SP1 wasn't really upto the mark :/ .


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 15, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> Vista is surely more stable than XP. It just consumes too many resources. Apart from that, it's great.
> 
> But I prefer XP, coz I prefer a speedy PC to a pretty one.


Vista is also fast, all you need is decent hardware configuration.


----------



## narangz (Mar 15, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> I dunno why but I've never heard saying that Win98 is good while speaking bad about XP. Everywhere.. I mean everywhere ppl were happy about XP and wanted to ditch 98 due to crashes. Guess thats coz they already had tasted the stability of Win2K over which XP basically is built. I dunno why you guys keep saying that ppl hailed 98 when XP was launched. Or mebbe I was in Mars that time!!!



Yes, XP was & is stable than 98. But those RPC reboots & other issues before SP1 made many people, I know, switch back to 98. SP2 just changed the whole story. For people like me XP+SP2 meant a new OS. Seriously I didn't care about Longhorn & Vista delays as I was more than happy with XP+SP2. 

Coming back to topic- I really want MS to price their products more sensibly in India. We don't earn USD & they expect us to spend our INR converted to USD. You can't kill piracy with Activations & Genuine Advantage. People will find a way out. Sell the products with sane pricing & I bet most of us will buy the genuine license. Agree?


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Mar 15, 2008)

^Agree  Although pricing has been a lil better with Vista Home (Premium and Basic) editions, compared to XP Pro. But it needs to improve.

I dont think there is any problem with 16 bit programs in Vista, i personally run Turbo CPP in Vista, no problems at all.

SP1 has really improved the file system performance in Vista, although performance on USB drives has got worse. Throughput on pen drives is very less even compared to Vista RTM.

As for the stability and performance, i am using vista for about last 12 months. At first i did had problems with some applications, compatibility issues mostly. But as soon as i neutralized them by either upgrading or finding something better (i found compat problems with 3 out of about 60 odd softwares and utilities installed on my lappy). From that time till now, system is running smoothly and i reinstalled only once, deliberately, not because of any problem, while installing SP1 RTM ( i wanted it on a fresh install for my inner satisfactions  ). 

I can't understand how people don't get tired writing same things again and again even when they are explained b4 countless number of times. Consuming more RAM is not an issue, its a feature, this has been explained countless number of times on various forums and blogs, including my own, but no effect of that. On my lappy with 1.5 GB of ram, my available physical memory is always 10-40 MB, so what?? my lappy runs even smoothly then windows coz almost all the programs that i use frequently are precached into RAM. How in the world is this a bad thing???? Moreover this RAM is never paged and whenever a program requires memory to run, its freed instantly.

And in my personal experience, i hadn't ever hit by a virus or a worm or a trojan with my default setup of Windows Defender, Windows Firewall and Disabled Kaspersky Antivirus (only use it when i myself want to scan a disk or file). For me, UAC was once an irritant, but it has repeatedly shown its usefulness to me when i accidentally double clicked on a virus file while cleaning it. It never allowed it to run. Even when the exe was run by my younger bro, its wasn't able to do anything because of the low-permissions-by-default security model. I am thankful for this feature as it has saved many of my productive hours ( a serious .NET programmer knows how much time it takes to take the fresh machine back to the state before attack, a hardcore tweaker knows even better  ). This protection may not be adequate for all types of viruses, but the most common ones , The USB drives based viruses, are out of your PC with Vista.

So things were improved with Vista and things have improved with SP1 even more. Vista is different by design and it takes very little time to know how to work around with these differences. Thats true with every OS, even linux, in my honest personal openion.


----------



## fun2sh (Mar 15, 2008)

I HAV DITCHED XP N USIN ONLY VISTA


----------



## narangz (Mar 15, 2008)

Krazy_About_Technology said:


> For me, UAC was once an irritant, but it has repeatedly shown its usefulness to me when i accidentally double clicked on a virus file while cleaning it. It never allowed it to run. Even when the exe was run by my younger bro, its wasn't able to do anything because of the low-permissions-by-default security model. I am thankful for this feature as it has saved many of my productive hours ( a serious .NET programmer knows how much time it takes to take the fresh machine back to the state before attack, a hardcore tweaker knows even better  ). This protection may not be adequate for all types of viruses, but the most common ones , The USB drives based viruses, are out of your PC with Vista.



+1 My views are absolutely similar!


----------



## bkpeerless (Mar 15, 2008)

I have one quiestion why ms made window vista  ... a person genrally buy high system fore gaming or multimedia but vista doesnot help in gaming at all and if they have made it for office use well then i dont think offices use high end machine.. They should make os that sqeeze every ouns of power from a machine.. so that games can be played well


----------



## narangz (Mar 15, 2008)

bkpeerless said:


> I have one quiestion why ms made window vista  ... a person genrally buy high system fore gaming or multimedia but *vista doesnot help in gaming* at all and if they have made it for office use well then *i dont think offices use high end machine..* They should make os that sqeeze every ouns of power from a machine.. so that games can be played well



1. Gaming Use- Vista doesn't help gaming?   Heard about Direct X 10?
2. Office Use- Does a processor worth 3.5K, Mobo worth 3.5K & RAM worth 900 bucks come in high level machine category?


----------



## speedyguy (Mar 16, 2008)

@Krazy_About_technology: plz guide me how 2 use cpp 16bit in vista...m not able 2 get fullscreen on it so cant use graphics commands

Enjoy~!


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 16, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> U really need to have Vista experience. All vista user are well satisfied.


You may be right. I have some version of windows but i don't know. Can you guys plz help me figure out which edition this is (picture attached)

*img176.imageshack.us/img176/3820/vistaidioteditionta1is2.jpg



ravi_9793 said:


> Vista is also fast, all you need is decent hardware configuration.



Yes vista is very fast. It has set 2007 speed record


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 16, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> You may be right. I have some version of windows but i don't know. Can you guys plz help me figure out which edition this is (picture attached)
> 
> Yes vista is very fast. It has set 2007 speed record


 
If you don't know how to use Windows, then it is not the fault of MS that it is slow for u.

What u have is a vLite edition of Vista.



bkpeerless said:


> I have one quiestion why ms made window vista ... a person genrally buy high system fore gaming or multimedia but vista doesnot help in gaming at all and if they have made it for office use well then i dont think offices use high end machine.. They should make os that sqeeze every ouns of power from a machine.. so that games can be played well


 
High end gaming machine = DirectX 10

Multimedia = Vista Media Center

what else do u want in an OS, Let me know?


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Mar 16, 2008)

@Speedguy: I am sorry dear, my bad. I hadn't checked TC after installing vista. It indeed doesn't runs on Vista on its own.

But you can run it without any problem with DOSBox, the dos emulator. It can run tc in full screen. Download it from *prdownloads.sourceforge.net/dosbox/DOSBox0.72-win32-installer.exe?download. Its a small 1.4 mb download.

After installing start it from desktop shortcut, mount your tc\bin directory as drive c and any additional dirs (containing your source files etc) as other drives, if you want. The command to mount a directory as a drive in DOSBox is :

```
mount <driveletter> <actual_directory>

ex: to mount c:\tc\bin as c: type:

z:\>mount c c:\tc\bin
```

there you go, just type tc on the prompt now to start the ide. you can go fullscreen using standard alt+enter.
If you want to make these settings permanent, there is an option to do so i think. Also there are many frontend program available as a seperate download from *www.dosbox.com/download.php?main=1.

As for a better alternative, try relo with borland c compiler. Search for a thread on this forum in programming section with this name. It contains download info and all.


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 16, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> *What u have is a vLite edition of Vista.*



What make you think that


----------



## speedyguy (Mar 16, 2008)

ya iv tried relo but ts not compiling my borland codes....2ndly tried that doxbox....ts workin fine but i think graphics still not working on it....it trips out 2 windows on exec

Enjoy~!


----------



## narangz (Mar 16, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> You may be right. I have some version of windows but i don't know. Can you guys plz help me figure out which edition this is (picture attached)
> [/URL]



It's the Idiot Version 

_Jugnu control kar yaar.  _


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 16, 2008)

narangz said:


> Coming back to topic- I really want MS to price their products more sensibly in India. We don't earn USD & they expect us to spend our INR converted to USD. You can't kill piracy with Activations & Genuine Advantage. People will find a way out. Sell the products with sane pricing & I bet most of us will buy the genuine license. Agree?


+1, I couldn't agree more!

Its not that MS should give Vista for free but it can price it right... Why only Thailand and other oriental countries got a price cut to counter piracy while India is neglected? Its not just MS, look at Apple...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 16, 2008)

@CadCrazy, I cant help you..if you dont know how to use windows OS.
I have small and very good vista experience.


----------



## iMav (Mar 16, 2008)

bkpeerless said:


> I have one quiestion why ms made window vista  ... a person genrally buy high system fore gaming or multimedia but vista doesnot help in gaming at all and if they have made it for office use well then i dont think offices use high end machine.. They should make os that sqeeze every ouns of power from a machine.. so that games can be played well


  been a long time since i read a good joke


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 16, 2008)

narangz said:


> It's the Idiot Version
> 
> _Jugnu control kar yaar.  _



Actually yaar i was getting bored so i edited the screenshot & pasted it here. Baki sab fanboys yahi bol rahe hai ki tumhe window use nahin karni aati. Jo main dikahna chah raha hun woh nahin dekh pa rahe hain ( fanboyism ne unki aankhon pe parda dal diya hai) .Sirf tumne sahi point ko pakda hai 



ravi_9793 said:


> @CadCrazy, *I cant help you*..if you dont know how to use windows OS.
> I have small and very good vista experience.



And who asked you for help


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Mar 16, 2008)

speedyguy said:


> ya iv tried relo but ts not compiling my borland codes....2ndly tried that doxbox....ts workin fine but i think graphics still not working on it....it trips out 2 windows on exec
> 
> Enjoy~!



BGI Graphics is working without any problem, just the keyboard shortcuts are having problem coz they conflict with dosboxs'. Dont use them or somehow configure them, there should be something given on the site or in readme. use menus to run programs. I for testing ran this program and it worked nicely.

```
#include<stdio.h>
#include<conio.h>
#include<graphics.h>

void main()
{
  int gd=DETECT, gm;
  initgraph(&gd, &gm, "c:\\tc\\bgi");
  line(100,100,200,100);
  getch();
  closegraph();
  restorecrtmode();
}
```


----------



## speedyguy (Mar 16, 2008)

dosbox shud work as it sez it supports graphics n sound drivers from windows....but none of my progs r gettin  executed...it trips out aftr comliling just at time f execution....

Enjoy~!


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Mar 17, 2008)

Dunno whats the problem with your config, on my lappy with intel gma 915 graphics and default installation of dosbox, its running fine. Which graphics solution you are using, by the way?

And yes, please also make sure you are giving the correct path of BGI library.

One minute, are you mounting your c:\tc\bin directory as c drive? Oh that wont work, sorry about my previous post. mount c:\tc as drive c or better c:\ as drive c and then give the proper path to initgraph, ex c:\\tc\\bgi

Hope this will solve your problem.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Mar 17, 2008)

Talking about compatibility, i feel that its increasing. And with new versions of software coming out very fast that are fully compatible with Vista, the compatibility problems are not going to last. Ya, as i wrote before, i too was at first sight was very, kind of unhappy to see some of my really close to heart programs not working properly in Vista (i must mention HTMLGate html editor, its not in development now and its last version quits with an error at startup on Vista). But then, the weightage i give to the security, stability, performance and innovation that i personally feel i am getting with vista, the wise move was to move on. And there came the express editions of Visual Web Developer 05 and then 08. All my problems were solved. These are really good, standard compliant HTML and javascript editors and with vs 08 express you also have full Javascript intellisense, so why will needs anything else anyway. Secondly, since i have professionally shifted to .NET, i mean the ASP.NET+AJAX+Silverlight combo for web development, these things work great, although at work i use full version of VS, obiviously. And by the way for PHP development the version of PHP Designer by the same company works very well with Vista, and there are other great products for that as well. As a sidenote, most of the problems that i had with my programs were solved by running them in admin or WinXP SP2 compat mode.


----------



## din (Mar 17, 2008)

Do not want to hijack the thread, but 

1. Anyone know the latest retail / OEM price (in India) for Vista home premium ?

2. For normal use, home premium is quite ok ?


----------



## speedyguy (Mar 17, 2008)

my graphics is nvidia....ur way ts running fine wit editor screen in full mode...only hangs up at execution....

Enjoy~!


----------



## narangz (Mar 17, 2008)

din said:


> Do not want to hijack the thread, but
> 
> 1. Anyone know the latest retail / OEM price (in India) for Vista home premium ?
> 
> 2. For normal use, home premium is quite ok ?



1.- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=603048&postcount=2

Though they have further cut the price. Its 5K, I guess.

2. Yes. It has got almost all the stuff for general home use. However don't go for Home Basic.


----------



## din (Mar 17, 2008)

Thank you for the info. Yes, I saw Choto_Cheeta's post, but thought it might be changed as the post was on 12-09-2007.  So it will be 5K now ? Hmm, not very bad.


----------



## narangz (Mar 17, 2008)

^^ You didn't hijack  It was actually related to topic.
The price is for OEM.

*theitwares.com/misc/misc.htm

It says Rs. 5200. I am not sure if the price cut has shown effect in India.


----------



## axxo (Mar 18, 2008)

narangz said:


> ^^ You didn't hijack  It was actually related to topic.
> The price is for OEM.
> 
> *theitwares.com/misc/misc.htm
> ...



I will buy it...if its for Rs.520 and not Rs.5200..else axxo's way


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 18, 2008)

axxo said:


> I will buy it...if its for Rs.520 and not Rs.5200..else axxo's way


+1

Its still costly and has ultra low VFM.

What about ultimate edition ?


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 18, 2008)

^+1 . I'd rather spend the 5k upgrading my system than by Vista.
@Metal Head, Ultimate is 10k , can you believe it? 
*theitwares.com/misc/misc.htm


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 18, 2008)

rayraven said:


> ^+1 . I'd rather spend the 5k upgrading my system than by Vista.
> @Metal Head, Ultimate is 10k , can you believe it?
> *theitwares.com/misc/misc.htm


crazy man!
who the hell will want to spend 10k for Vista when you can get a great graphics card or a quad core processor for the same price ?


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 18, 2008)

^Like I said , I'd rather upgrade my system , than buy Vista,

Wait, its a paradox, We have to upgrade to use vista too


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 18, 2008)

rayraven said:


> ^Like I said , I'd rather upgrade my system , than buy Vista,
> 
> Wait, its a paradox, We have to upgrade to use vista too


good one


----------

